# ESV Reformation Study Bible (2nd Edition)



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello. I have the original ESV Reformation Study Bible but was wondering if the 2nd Edition was a significant improvement on the original ed?


----------



## ZackF (Oct 2, 2013)

Who really knows. I suspect a lot of revisions are market rather than scholarship driven. Too many I say.  I have Ref Study ESV of which was the former New Geneva Study Bible...NKJV I think. My Zondervan NASB Study Bible is my work horse now but I look forward to adding Beeke's KJV Study bible next Fall.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Oct 2, 2013)

I cannot wait for Beeke's KJV!!!


----------



## irresistible_grace (Oct 2, 2013)

joejohnston3 said:


> I cannot wait for Beeke's KJV!!!



It is due FALL 2014 ing there are no hiccups between now & then!
I cannot with for the KJVSB either!


----------



## gkterry (Oct 2, 2013)

I believe one of the biggest "improvements" was the addition of some color maps in the back of the 2nd edition. Though I don't own a 2nd edition. I have the first edition too. Perhaps, the ESV text may have been updated as well.


----------



## JimmyH (Oct 3, 2013)

gkterry said:


> I believe one of the biggest "improvements" was the addition of some color maps in the back of the 2nd edition. Though I don't own a 2nd edition. I have the first edition too. *Perhaps, the ESV text may have been updated as well.*


Here is a discussion on the revision of 3011 ;

Bible Research: ESV changes for 2011

Scroll down page to the comments section for a link to a text version of the list instead of the 4MB PDF


----------

